# Drainpipe for sale with fungus for free



## jaomul (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi all. There is an EF80-200 f2.8 for sale local to me for 300 euro (400ish dollars), but it has fungus inside. Is this a possible fix for small money or is it a definite pass. Thanks


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 8, 2012)

Depends on how long and how bad usually.

Lens Fungus Cleaning | Learn How to Clean and Avoid Camera Lens Fungus


----------



## KmH (Nov 8, 2012)

Fungus makes acid, which eventually etches whatever glass it's growing on. The older the fungus, the deeper the etching.

Figure in how much it would cost to have the lens disassembled and cleaned.


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 8, 2012)

It would have to be a very steep discount for me to bite.


----------



## jlo24141 (Nov 15, 2012)

quick question- i work in a laboratory and we have an enclosed hood with UV light. does anyone know if this will not only kill but possibly shrink or dislodge fungus?


----------

